# ACR Card renewal



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

hi there all

its that time ! went to santa rosa city hall BIR office to renew my ACR card.
but was told they do not have the equipment there to do so.
However the friendly manager gave me a Formal Introduction letter
for the ACR manager in Manila I got a few odd looks from the staff and a few smiles
had the usual go to this window and then that window thing !
but was in and out in less than an hour !!
Now just have to wait 2-3 weeks for the card


----------

